
Computer Vision by Andrew Ng – Lessons Learned - jonbaer
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/12/ng-computer-vision-11-lessons-learnied.html
======
nerfhammer
Where do you get pretrained networks from? I looked for awhile but wasn't able
to find any

Like if I wanted one of these: [https://github.com/hwalsuklee/tensorflow-
generative-model-co...](https://github.com/hwalsuklee/tensorflow-generative-
model-collections#conditional-generation)

~~~
dandermotj
Googling LeNet, Reset, AlexNet or other well known architectures will provide
you with links to the network weights.

~~~
epmaybe
I found keras provided pretrained networks such as VGG-16 that worked well.

------
arnioxux
Anyone know if paying for the specialization is worth it? (Or for any other
online mooc certificate in general?)

~~~
cube2222
Well, it gets you some meat to fill your CV/LinkedIn with and the prices
aren't steep really with 50$ a month or so.

I think you also don't have access to programming assignments otherwise, which
are very useful IMO, though you can probably gain access in other ways.

------
stablemap
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/convolutional-neural-
networks](https://www.coursera.org/learn/convolutional-neural-networks)

------
ky738
Loved his Coursera "Machine Learning" course. A good mix of maths and
intuition.

~~~
ReverseCold
FWIW I didn't like it that much. I learned much more from reading about it and
then trying to code things.

I do understand that his course also gets you to code yourself, but they give
you "helper functions" that obviously won't be there when actually making
something, so I'd rather write those myself.

~~~
seanlinmt
What books or articles did you read? I found his course to be a little boring.

